# Impossible de réinstaller Windows 7 sur iMac fin 2010



## Gwildar (8 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Après de longues heures de lecture de tous les sujets concernant cette installation, et une bonne semaine de tests infructueux, je vous fais part de mon problème dans l'espoir que vous m'apportiez une solution.

Il y a quelques années, j'avais installé Windows 7 sur mon iMac. Sans aucun souci en utilisant un DVD original et l'assistant Bootcamp. Récemment, j'ai voulu basculer sur une version 64 bits. N'ayant rien d'important sur cette partition, je l'ai effacé grâce à l'assistant Bootcamp et j'ai voulu le réinstaller en version 64x à partir du DVD (je sais, j'aurai dû faire une migration depuis Windows, c'est une erreur !). Sauf qu'entre temps, et je l'ignorais, mon Superdrive m'avait lâché.

J'ai donc tenté de créer une clé usb bootable à partir d'un autre Mac. De modifier le code de mon assitant Bootcamp (le fichier Info.plist) pour qu'il accepte d'installer Win7 depuis une clé Usb (car disposant d'un lecteur optique normalement il ne le propose pas). Rien n'a marché. A chaque fois que Bootcamp redémarre sur ma clé il me dit : "No bootable device..." sur un écran noir. J'ai tenté d'utilisé Refit mais le résultat est resté le même : écran noir et "No bootable device". Pourtant la clé est bootable sur un PC et même sur un autre Mac !

Bon, du coup, sur les conseils de @macomaniac, j'ai emprunté un lecteur DVD externe au boulot et j'ai tout recommencé depuis cette source là. Bootcamp le reconnait évidemment, redémarre dessus et là : écran noir avec le underscore (_) qui clignote en haut à gauche. Pareil en bootant dessus depuis un démarrage avec alt enfoncée. Pareil depuis refit.

J'ai vérifié et mon DVD et bien bootable sur un PC et sur un autre Mac.

Alors voilà, je m'adresse à vous car je perds espoir. Je sais que Win7 peut être installé sur ma machine puisque ça a déjà été le cas. Mais comment y parvenir ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Gwildar (9 Janvier 2018)

Je précise que j'ai une sauvegarde Time Machine et que je suis prêt à tout remettre à zéro s'il le fallait. 
Et si vous pensez que c'est foutu pour une quelconque raison, merci de me l'indiquer pour que je ne nourrisse pas d'espoirs inutiles.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Locke (9 Janvier 2018)

Par défaut toute installation de Windows, que ce soit depuis un vrai PC ou via Boot Camp, proposera un affichage demandant de faire un appui sur n'importe quelle touche pour que l'installeur de Windows continue. En dehors de cette demande, l'installation ne se fera pas.

Il se peut que le lecteur/graveur externe que tu as emprunté ne convienne pas, mais va savoir pourquoi ? Il faudrait donc que tu en trouves un autre. Un lecteur/graveur de marque Samsung se trouve facilement sur Amazon et ne coûte que 30 €.


----------



## Gwildar (9 Janvier 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse ! C'est un lecteur Samsung justement ! Un modèle SE-208 d'avril 2016. Bootcamp reconnait le DVD dedans et au démarrage il est bien bootable... Le DVD se met à tourner mais l'écran devient noir et le _ clignote.

Alors par contre j'ai réussi à installer Win 7 sur un autre Mac avec ! Tout fonctionne.

J'ai aussi réussi à voir un écran s'afficher en forçant le bootage sur le DVD Windows au démarrage : "Appuyer sur n'importe quelle touche pour démarrer l'installation." Oui sauf que mon clavier étant en Bluetooth, je crois qu'il ne le reconnait pas et ne démarre donc pas cette installation. Que me faut-il maintenant ? Un clavier usb ?

C'est vraiment plus ce que c'était Bootcamp... Heureusement que vous êtes là pour aider les pauvres âmes égarées comme moi ici !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2018)

*Gwildar*



Gwildar a dit:


> Que me faut-il maintenant ? Un clavier usb ?




Si tu pouvais t'en faire prêter un (n'importe lequel) --> ça te permettrait de tester, en effet.



Gwildar a dit:


> j'ai réussi à installer Win 7 sur un autre Mac avec ! Tout fonctionne.




Le logiciel «Winclone» serait capable de créer une archive portable de cet OS Windows (copiable sur une clé USB) > puis de l'utiliser comme source pour cloner Windows dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* créé sur le disque de ton _iMac _au format *FAT-32* préalable (reformaté en *NTFS* par le logiciel) .

L'inconvénient de ce 2è procédé est qu'il faut payer la licence du logiciel.


----------



## Gwildar (9 Janvier 2018)

Ok merci @macomaniac ! 
Je dois avoir un pavé numérique USB quelque part dans mes cartons. J'essaierai de trouver ça et je vous tiens au courant.
Quelque chose d'amusant, au choix du disque sur lequel démarrer, j'ai Macintosh HD, Recovery, Windows (DVD) et EFI Boot (DVD). Qu'est ce que c'est que ça ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2018)

Gwildar a dit:


> au choix du disque sur lequel démarrer, j'ai Macintosh HD, Recovery, Windows (DVD) et EFI Boot (DVD). Qu'est ce que c'est que ça ?



Ce sont les volumes que le *boot_manager* (le gestionnaire de démarrage appelé par la touche "*alt*") a détecté comme démarrables -->


*Macintosh HD* est le volume de ton OS

*Recovery HD* est le volume de l'OS de secours

*Windows (DVD)* est le volume du DVD d'install de W-7 en tant que démarrable en mode *Legacy* (via un *BIOS_émulé* par l'*EFI*)

*EFI Boot (DVD)* est le même volume du DVD d'install de W-7 en tant que démarrable en mode *UEFI* (directement par l'*EFI*)

=> dans ton cas de figure > je conjecture qu'il convient de choisir *Windows (DVD)* pour que l'*EFI* émule un *BIOS* qui va exécuter en mode *Legacy* (à l'ancienne) le *boot_loder* (démarreur) de l'OS d'installation de Windows-7.


----------



## Gwildar (9 Janvier 2018)

Ah d'accord je comprends mieux ! Oui en effet EFI Boot n'a rien donné.
Windows veut toujours que j'appuie sur une touche... Dès que j'ai remis la main sur le pad je teste ça.
Merci pour toute l'aide apportée !


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2018)

Gwildar a dit:


> Windows veut toujours que j'appuie sur une touche...


Ca c'est un message tout à fait normal indiquant que l'installeur de Windows est bien reconnu et qu'en appuyant sur n'importe quelle touche qu'il continuera l'installation. Attention, ce message est bien spécifique et obligatoire pour une bonne installation.


----------



## Gwildar (10 Janvier 2018)

Alors là c'est fabuleux. On touche du doigt le sublime.
J'ai trouvé un clavier USB. Le mac le reconnaît puisque je peux naviguer dans les disques de démarrage avec et même appuyer sur alt. Mais maintenant le DVD Windows ne me met plus Appuyer sur une touche pour continuer l’installation. Rien. Nada. Enfin si, le underscore clignotant sur fond noir.
Comment le même DVD d'installation peut il booter différemment deux jours de suite ?
Il ne peut pas y avoir un problème d'architecture à régler dans mon Mac ? Peut être refit qui aurait mis le bazar?


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2018)

Gwildar a dit:


> Il ne peut pas y avoir un problème d'architecture à régler dans mon Mac ? Peut être refit qui aurait mis le bazar?


Je pense que oui, si tu peux en relançant Boot Camp et en ayant la possibilité d'effacer la partition qui a été créée tant mieux, sinon il te faudra passer par des commandes via le Terminal.


----------



## Gwildar (10 Janvier 2018)

Je viens d'effacer la partition sur l'assistant Bootcamp. Puis de relancer l'installation. Le partitionnement se passe bien, puis au redémarrage il boote sur le DVD et rebelote : écran noir avec underscore. La vache c'est épuisant car le même dvd dans le même lecteur hier m'a demandé d'appuyer sur une touche donc marchait bel et bien ! Faut croire que maintenant que j'ai le clavier qui va bien, il a changé son fusil d'épaule... Quelles sont les commandes que tu me conseilles ?


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2018)

Il faudrait recommencer et faire un redémarrage, histoire de vider les caches et surtout tout ce qui est stocké temporairement dans les barrettes mémoires, car tout n'est pas effacé et peut jouer des tours. A voir...


----------



## Gwildar (10 Janvier 2018)

Ok donc je supprime la partition Bootcamp. Et j'en recrée une ? Je devrai faire un vidage de la NVRAM ?
Édit : partition supprimée. Nvram remise à 0. Le DVD ne boot toujours pas...


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2018)

Gwildar a dit:


> Oui sauf que mon clavier étant en Bluetooth, je crois qu'il ne le reconnait pas et ne démarre donc pas cette installation. Que me faut-il maintenant ? Un clavier usb ?


Ah oui, il te faut en effet un clavier et une souris filaire, car l'installeur de Windows ne reconnait pas le matériel Bluetooth.


----------



## Gwildar (10 Janvier 2018)

Oui là je suis en filaire. Mais j'aimerai bien qu'il me redemande d'appuyer sur une touche en fait...


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2018)

Là je pense que notre ami macomaniac va devoir se pencher sur la structure de ton disque dur avec des commandes via le Terminal, histoire de voir si tout est ordre. A force d'effacer, de recommencer x fois cette installation, il se peut qu'il y est une corruption quelque part.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2018)

Démarrer sur le DVD d'installation de Windows-7 n'a pas de rapport avec la configuration du disque interne du Mac. Car il s'agit d'un itinéraire de boot de l'*EFI* adressant directement le volume du DVD.

Je viens de rallumer un vieux _MacBook_ de _2007_ dont le disque est multipartitionné de manière à permettre le démarrage des OS : «Léopard 10.5» > «Snow Léopard 10.6» > «Lion 10.7» > «Mountain Lion 10.8» (tous bootables). Cette configuration du disque interdirait d'installer Windows-7 sur une nouvelle partition du disque.

J'ai fait 2 tests -->


le DVD d'install (64-bits) de Windows-7 (Édition Familiale Premium) inséré dans un *lecteur de DVD externe USB* --> en démarrant le Mac avec "*alt*" > le volume du DVD m'est présenté sous les 2 icônes paral!èles : *Windows* (boot *Legacy* par *BIOS_émulé*) vs *EFI Boo*t (boot moderne par *EFI* directe)


le boot par *Windows* affiche un undescore clignotant *_* et c'est tout ; le boot par *EFI boot* est échappé instantanément et c'est le volume OS X le plus proche qui est booté



Le même DVD d'install inséré dans le *lecteur Super-Drive interne* (fonctionnel) --> en démarrant le Mac avec "*alt*" --> j'obtiens les mêmes 2 icônes alternatives du volume du DVD 


le boot par *Windows* est aussitôt validé (*loading files*) et j'obtiens un écran de départ d'installation. Le boot par *EFI boot* est invalide pour cet OS qui ne peut être démarré qu'à condition que l'*EFI* émule un *BIOS* capable de lire la table de partition *MBR* du disque du DVD et d'obtenir par là un chemin exécutif au *boot_loader Legacy* de l'OS d'installation du volume.


En résumé : le boot est rejeté en externe et validé en interne.


----------



## Gwildar (10 Janvier 2018)

Waouh ! Merci d'avoir fait tout ça @macomaniac !

Bon ça craint... Par contre j'aimerai bien revoir l'écran qui me demandait de cliquer sur une touche. Je l'ai vu une fois, il devrait réapparaitre... Après il reste encore la possibilité de creuser pourquoi la clé USB bootable ne marche pas ? Ou bien de laisser tomber ?


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2018)

Juste comme ça, ton DVD de Windows 7 est un original, une copie ou une version modifiée genre All in one ?


----------



## Gwildar (10 Janvier 2018)

C'est une image ISO téléchargée et gravée avec Toast en vitesse lente. Que j'active après avec ma licence.


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2018)

Gwildar a dit:


> C'est une image ISO téléchargée et gravée avec Toast en vitesse lente. Que j'active après avec ma licence.


L'activation est secondaire. Par contre, je suppose que la gravure a été faite depuis un Mac. Si oui, macOS ne sait pas graver correctement le boot.ini _(boot loader)_ d'un DVD amorçable. Je te suggère de graver ce fichier .iso depuis un vrai PC avec un logiciel permettant de graver correctement le fichier boot.ini avec UltraIso ou ImgBurn. Le premier est plus simple, puisqu'il suffit d'indiquer que le DVD soit amorçable via le menu.


----------



## Gwildar (10 Janvier 2018)

Ah génial !
Voilà une super idée.
Et depuis le Windows du Bootcamp du Mac de ma conjointe, ça peut le faire ?


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2018)

Gwildar a dit:


> Et depuis le Windows du Bootcamp du Mac de ma conjointe, ça peut le faire ?


Si tu veux gâcher un DVD, tu peux tester, mais ce serait parfait depuis un vrai PC.


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2018)

Un peu de lecture... http://fspsa.free.fr/ultraiso.htm ...pour être sûr de ne pas louper le boot, regarde donc à partir de cet endroit, car tu peux télécharger un cd vierge bootable dans lequel tu inséreras les fichiers de l'image .iso. Bien suivre le tutoriel depuis le début, prends le temps, mais le DVD sera bootable à 100%.





Par le passé, j'ai abusé de cette méthode pour graver un nombre incalculable de DVD pour me faire mes propres DVD d'une version de Windows expurgée de tout ce qui était inutile.


----------



## Gwildar (10 Janvier 2018)

Alors c'est génial ton idée, mais une fois le BOOT.iso chargé et l'image devenu amorcable, j'ajoute l'iso de Windows à coté. Mais la je ne peux pas graver directement ? Je dois enregistrer ca sous la forme d'un nouveau fichier iso ? Mais la version d'essai ne le permet pas apparemment...


----------



## Locke (11 Janvier 2018)

Gwildar a dit:


> Mais la je ne peux pas graver directement ? Je dois enregistrer ca sous la forme d'un nouveau fichier iso ?


Oui, il y a bien création d'un nouveau fichier .iso, car il inclus bien l'amorce bootable.


Gwildar a dit:


> Mais la version d'essai ne le permet pas apparemment...


Eh non !

Sinon, si ton fichier .iso est bien un original, pas besoin de bidouiller, le tout est de le graver depuis un vrai PC avec par exemple Nero en vitesse x2, histoire de ne pas saturer le buffer de données pendant la gravure.


----------



## Gwildar (6 Octobre 2018)

Bon,
Je me permets de déterrer ce topic car je n'ai toujours pas résolu mon problème.
Alors j'ai définitivement abandonné l'idée d'une installation depuis mon dvd original : mon SuperDrive m'a lâché dans l'année, et pour avoir essayé deux fois avec un lecteur DVD externe, ça n'a pas fonctionné ! Pas du tout même. 
Heureusement j'ai accès à un autre mac avec windows fonctionnant dessus, et un lecteur DVD. J'ai donc pu, avec le logiciel Rufus, créer une clé usb bootable. J'ai également délaissé Bootcamp puisque le mien ne me propose qu'une installation depuis DVD, et ne veut pas entendre parler de clé USB. J'ai donc suivi ce tutoriel, créé la partition sur mon SSD, redémarré, sauf que ma clé usb bootable avec une table MBR n'apparaissait pas au démarrage. Je l'ai donc passée en GPT, là elle apparait sous le nom EFI Boot, mais quand je la sélectionne, ça freeze éternellement...
Voilà, tout ça commence un peu à m'épuiser. Je ne comprends pas ce qui bloque...
Merci d'avance à vous pour votre aide !


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2018)

Et moi désolé de te redire encore une fois, que sorti de ce que propose Assistant Boot Camp depuis son interface, fichier .iso ou pas, etc, que toute autre tentative échouera. Avec ton vieux modèle de 2010, tu ne peux pas utiliser une clé USB bootable, car Assistant Boot Camp ne le propose dans son interface et c'est aussi lié avec la carte mère, c'est peine perdue sans un lecteur externe, mais là aussi avec ton vieux modèle, il faut bidouiller un fichier .plist mais je n'ai pas noté le message dans les forums.


----------



## Gwildar (6 Octobre 2018)

Merci Locke de revenir m’aider !
Ce qui peut me sauver : aujourd’hui je n’essaye plus d’installer Windows 7 sur le HDD interne de l’iMac, mais sur le SSD portable de 500Go sur lequel j’ai déjà High Sierra. J’ai créé une partition de 120Go déjà. Si je le connecte en Firewire a un autre Mac, il y a peut être possibilité que ça fonctionne ?


----------



## Gwildar (6 Octobre 2018)

Alors en connectant mon SSD sur l'autre Mac depuis Windows. J'arrive à lancer l'assistant d'installation Windows. Quand je sélectionne la partition de 120Go du SSD connecté en USB, il me dit qu'elle ne doit pas être en FAT mais en NTFS. Du coup depuis le gestionnaire de disques Windows je l'ai formatée en NTFS. Je relance l'installation et là on me dit :

```
Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné est du style de partition GPT.
Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le programme d’installation ne prend pas en charge la configuration ou l’installation sur des disques connectés à un port USB ou IEEE　1394.
Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le matériel de cet ordinateur peut ne pas prendre en charge le démarrage sur ce disque. Vérifiez que le contrôleur de ce disque est activé dans le menu du BIOS de l’ordinateur.
```
Si j'avais un moyen de modifier ce style de partition avec une petite manip, je crois qu'on aurait la solution ?


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2018)

Gwildar a dit:


> Si je le connecte en Firewire a un autre Mac, il y a peut être possibilité que ça fonctionne ?


Non, désolé mais tu ne comprends pas que sorti d'Assistant Boot Camp, toute autre tentative échouera et lis donc cette réponse #63 qui va te faire encore plus déchanter.


----------



## Gwildar (6 Octobre 2018)

Je comprends mais je suis un acharné et je refuse de me dire que je n'y arriverai pas !
Tes posts m'ont donné une idée, comme j'ai Winclone sur le mac de ma compagne, j'ai fait une copie de sa partition Windows sur la partition de mon SSD. Tout a bien fonctionné sauf que la partition se retrouve sans nom. Ca m'affiche un "?" dans le Finder, et elle ne s'affiche pas au démarrage avec Alt.
Et un diskutil rename ne passe pas.
Qu'est ce que j'ai pu rater ?
*Edit : c'est bon j'ai pu le renommer depuis Windows. Et tu sais pas quoi ? Mon iMac détecte bien la partition Windows au démarrage. Il me propose de booter dessus. Je lance, écran noir, puis : This is not a bootable disk. Please insert a bootable floppy and press any key to try again. *
Ca doit être une simple question de structure ou de table ?


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2018)

Gwildar a dit:


> Qu'est ce que j'ai pu rater ?


Rien, sauf que ta partition dans ton MBP doit être au format FAT32 en utilisant Utilitaire de disque, puis tu lances Winclone et tu fais le rétro clonage du fichier de Winclone dans ton MBP. Attention, il faut impérativement que ta partition interne dans ton MBP soit strictement égale ou supérieure à celle d'origine _(partition de ta copine)_. A la base il faut que tu relances Assistant Boot Camp en supprimant ta partition interne et en aucun avec Utilitaire de disque sous peine de repasser par le Terminal pour tout remettre en place.


Gwildar a dit:


> *Edit : c'est bon j'ai pu le renommer depuis Windows. Et tu sais pas quoi ? Mon iMac détecte bien la partition Windows au démarrage. Il me propose de booter dessus. Je lance, écran noir, puis : This is not a bootable disk. Please insert a bootable floppy and press any key to try again. *
> Ca doit être une simple question de structure ou de table ?


Tu n'y arriveras jamais comme ça ! Toute modification sortant du protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp est vouée à un échec.


----------



## Gwildar (6 Octobre 2018)

Arf. Donc si je comprends bien, il n'y a aucune soulution qui s'offre à moi pour installer Windows sur mon iMac fin 2011 n'ayant plus de SuperDrive ? Je n'ai plus qu'à tout abandonner ?


----------



## peyret (6 Octobre 2018)

Ou passer par ParallelsDesktop ce qui serait bien plus simple, au vu des posts sur BootCamp qui ne veut pas s'installer.....

(D'ailleurs il y a ma compagne qui l'a.... elle est "enchantée"..... Accès au mac en même temps que Windaube.... que demander de mieux
et pour installer il faut juste un windaube W7, ou W8, ou W10... un linux, un ancien sytem mac... etc)

https://www.parallels.com/fr/landin...MI1ubQidzx3QIV1eFRCh2ljwG7EAAYASAAEgLsOvD_BwE


----------



## Gwildar (6 Octobre 2018)

Merci pour cette solution qui pourrait en effet tout simplifier.
Mais je veux installer Windows pour pouvoir jouer à des jeux vidéos. Or il me semble que Parallels ne permet pas un usage sérieux des capacités de la machine il me semble ?


----------



## peyret (6 Octobre 2018)

Gwildar a dit:


> Merci pour cette solution qui pourrait en effet tout simplifier.
> Mais je veux installer Windows pour pouvoir jouer à des jeux vidéos. Or il me semble que Parallels ne permet pas un usage sérieux des capacités de la machine il me semble ?



A tester... avec ton jeu.... il y a une version d'évaluation


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2018)

Gwildar a dit:


> Mais je veux installer Windows pour pouvoir jouer à des jeux vidéos. Or il me semble que Parallels ne permet pas un usage sérieux des capacités de la machine il me semble ?


Encore faut-il que ton Mac possède une vraie carte graphique et pas une simple puce, car les jeux sont gourmands. De plus dans une machine virtuelle, on ne peut attribuer que la moitié de la mémoire pour une machine virtuelle et pour la partie graphique, ce sera une émulation sans aucun accès à la vraie carte ou puce graphique.


----------



## Gwildar (6 Octobre 2018)

Oui j'ai vu ton message ici : parallels desktop problèmes jeux pc
Et j'ai compris que c'était foutu.
Je vais jeter l'éponge et dire aux copains que je ne les rejoindrai pas dans leur équipe ! Ce qui est fou, c'est qu'il y a encore quelques mois, j'avais un Windows natif depuis Bootcamp qui fonctionnait au poil et qui me permettait de jouer à des Far Cry et autres joyeusetés. J'ai tout fichu en l'air en utilisant l'Utilitaires de Disques et non Bootcamp pour mettre à niveau vers une version 64 bits. 
Désolation...


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2018)

Ton problème est que ton lecteur/graveur interne SuperDrive est HS. Essaie quand même d'en trouver un fonctionnel sur internet.


----------

